# TiVo HD with Lifetime



## maddhatter99 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have listed my TiVo HD with Lifetime on eBay, auction based. There is currently only one bid for $99.

eBay Item number: 220811548520.


----------



## maddhatter99 (Oct 12, 2008)

The auction has been closed, but DVR is still for sale.

I forgot I had upgraded the DVR with a 1 TB drive. We hadn't used TiVo for awhile and am selling as we are moving.

If anyone is interested in purchasing, let me know, price is $350, UPS ground shipping included (US only).

Will come with original box, all original cables, remote, the Viewer's Guide and the Start Here guide.


----------



## poe95757 (Jul 8, 2011)

I email info to you via ebay.. I have a client is ready to deal. msg back.. we can chat..



maddhatter99 said:


> The auction has been closed, but DVR is still for sale.
> 
> I forgot I had upgraded the DVR with a 1 TB drive. We hadn't used TiVo for awhile and am selling as we are moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I deleted this posting as it was not needed


----------



## maddhatter99 (Oct 12, 2008)

replaytv said:


> the ebay price was US $310.00	plus Shipping:	$12.65, so you offered it on ebay for less than what you are offering here on this forum?


The purpose of your question is?


----------

